# Similar composers to Cliff Martinez and others...



## Elphaba Potter

Hi everyone!

I'm a newb on this website. I was hoping to find some answers to a couple of questions that I have. I am looking for recommendations really.

Cliff Martinez is one of my favorite film composers. I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions to composers with similar styles. (I'm a fan of Zimmer but his stuff is a little too epic for me)

Also, I really like instrumental solos or duets that are very slow, sad (emotionally). Instruments that I like in particular are the violin, cello, oboe, and piano. But I am open to any suggestions. 

I appreciate any and all of your recommendations!

Thanks for taking the time.
E. Potter


----------

